# Dyna -Glo vertical smoker vs Weber WSM



## carlo olivares (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi Guys, 
I've been reading about the Dyna Glo vertical offset smoker and have been thinking of getting one. I am curious if anyone here owns a Dyna- Glo and also a WSM? How do you find the dyna-glo as compared to the wsm?

i know they are different with their own pros and cons (ex: you have easier access to meat on the Dyna-Glo vs trying to access the bottom rack on the WSM).

The Dyna Glo having 6 rack layers intrigues me; anyone measure how much each varies in terms of temp? is there a big gap between racks? If it is big, i imagine one would probably not smoke on all levels. hoping to use the dyna-glo when cooking for large house parties. 

also based on some youtube pics, the paint on the dyan-glo seems to come off on top of the fire box. is that a common issue? 

how many times do you refill the charcoal basket when cooking brisket? on an 18.5 WSM i might refill my charcoal basket 1x when smoking with lump coal. With briquettes, 1 load can typically go all the way.


----------



## bbqwillie (Sep 17, 2015)

I have a 18.5 WSM that I've been using for about 10 years and I just picked up a Dyna-Glo 47" offset about 45 minutes ago. Needless to say I haven't even gotten it out of the box (actually I haven't even gotten it out of the back of my Jeep yet). I plan to put it together this weekend and get it seasoned. Hopefully I'll get some ribs on it Sunday.

In all fairness, the first few cooks on it will be a learning experience so I won't be comparing it to my WSM right away. Give me a few months of getting some experience with the Dyna-Glo and I'll be able to give you a comparison.

Happy Smokin

-Willie


----------



## carlo olivares (Sep 21, 2015)

BBQWillie said:


> I have a 18.5 WSM that I've been using for about 10 years and I just picked up a Dyna-Glo 47" offset about 45 minutes ago. Needless to say I haven't even gotten it out of the box (actually I haven't even gotten it out of the back of my Jeep yet). I plan to put it together this weekend and get it seasoned. Hopefully I'll get some ribs on it Sunday.
> 
> In all fairness, the first few cooks on it will be a learning experience so I won't be comparing it to my WSM right away. Give me a few months of getting some experience with the Dyna-Glo and I'll be able to give you a comparison.
> 
> ...





Looking to hear about your experience with the Dyna Glo!!!


----------

